# Colonoscopy prep.



## 17293 (Jun 17, 2005)

Um, looking for reassurance re. the prep for my colonoscopy- fore-warning if reassurance isn't available!I've been given Fleet phospho-soda and take my first lot tomorrow night. I've heard a few stories that you lose control over your bowels/ won't make it to the bathroom etc. Is that what I should be expecting?Trust me to worry about that more than the test itself







Thank you for any replies, I appreciate it


----------



## 16412 (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Don't worry just keep the fleep prep cold and drink it with a straw and it will go down faster. Then for me at least I got D about every 10 minutes for about an hour then I had to repeat the fleet later in the day which did the same thing. The prep is a little bit like sea water so drink it fast and be done with it. Good luck. I had no problems with my colonoscopy I just rember falling asleep and then waking up in my bed and my husbad there to take me home.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I know this is an older post...little late with response. I was one that found the prep awful...in that I did have to stay within feet of the toilet.The phosphate worked in 10 minutes..then I had to take 4 ducolax pills. My clean out went on for over 8 hours.That's when you can tell you really have sensitive bowels...they just seemed to spasm over and over again. For the first 3 hours it was the worst..I wore thick pads just so I could go back to the living room and sit down in between toilet trips..and used several pads.Not trying to be a big downer here...but others may have the same experience. I did it for colonscopy, then a month later for a barium enema...same experience both times. I have yet another scope in two weeks..and I KNOW what to expect.I will say I did not have a lot of pain or nausea like some get...but I sure had urgent BMS...even when only a few specks were still coming out.Jeanne


----------

